
Show HN: Everything about your movies from the command line - iCHAIT
https://github.com/iCHAIT/moviemon
======
jpstory
I like the idea! Unfortunately I hit an error at 33% of my scan:

Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/local/bin/moviemon", line 9, in
<module> load_entry_point('moviemon==1.0.11', 'console_scripts', 'moviemon')()
File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/moviemon/moviemon.py", line 61,
in main util(args) File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-
packages/moviemon/moviemon.py", line 77, in util scan_dir(docopt_args["PATH"],
dir_json) File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/moviemon/moviemon.py",
line 281, in scan_dir data = get_movie_info(name) File
"/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/moviemon/moviemon.py", line 300, in
get_movie_info return omdb(movie_info['title'], movie_info['year']) KeyError:
'title'

